
Computational lambda-calculus and monads [pdf] (1988) - alphonse23
http://www.disi.unige.it/person/MoggiE/ftp/lics89.pdf
======
alphonse23
I wanted to point out, though somebody changed the title, this is the first
paper written on using Monads in programming. It's by Eugenio Moggi. This
paper goes on to influence Philip Wadler and SPJ's work on Haskell in the
early nineties. The paper clearly shows that monads come from category theory.

